# Creche Fuengirola area?



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, My wife and I are thinking of sending our 13 month old son to a creche for a few hours a week. We would prefer a bilingular one. Does anybody have any suggestions as to one near fuengirola area and average monthly costings. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Frankie 737 said:


> Hi, My wife and I are thinking of sending our 13 month old son to a creche for a few hours a week. We would prefer a bilingular one. Does anybody have any suggestions as to one near fuengirola area and average monthly costings. Thanks



I guess your best bet (finances willing) would be one of the international schools in the area. They take little ones from about 2 upwards I think??? Schools in Spain | Nabss 

Apart from that I cant say I know of any creches or playschools, there maybe some tho??

Jo xxx


----------



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Jojo, Don't think my wife can keep her sanity and wait until he's 2 though!! LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Frankie 737 said:


> Thanks Jojo, Don't think my wife can keep her sanity and wait until he's 2 though!! LOL


Right!!! Younger than two then!!! There are a few people on the forum who live in the area with youngsters who may be able to help - see if they come up with anything..

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Frankie 737 said:


> Thanks Jojo, Don't think my wife can keep her sanity and wait until he's 2 though!! LOL


Google.es comes up with a few - none seem to be bilingual though

guardería fuengirola


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Frankie 737 said:


> Hi, My wife and I are thinking of sending our 13 month old son to a creche for a few hours a week. We would prefer a bilingular one. Does anybody have any suggestions as to one near fuengirola area and average monthly costings. Thanks


Hi frankie
Try costa kindercare situated in benalmadena pueblo. I know its not fuengirola but it is nearby.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, Some young friends of mine are using a crèche in a small cul- de- sac virtually opposite Barclays Bank which is the branch at the top of Pueblo Lucia, if you come up the road from the mercado central, Publo Lucia is on the right, Pueblo Lopez on the left,and this small road is at the top of Pueblo Lopez, last street before the roundabout, I am unable to find the name but it's very easy to park in front of the bank, just cross the rd.
This crèche has been there for many years, although Spanish I think there will be many foreign infants. Just think, your baby will be speaking Spanish within a few short months and English at home, what a wonderful opportunity for your son.
Sorry, don' t know about the fees but this crèche has been there at least 20 years so won't be too expensive by Spanish standards. Regards Rob


----------



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions, We will try them out.


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi, Some young friends of mine are using a crèche in a small cul- de- sac virtually opposite Barclays Bank which is the branch at the top of Pueblo Lucia, if you come up the road from the mercado central, Publo Lucia is on the right, Pueblo Lopez on the left,and this small road is at the top of Pueblo Lopez, last street before the roundabout, I am unable to find the name but it's very easy to park in front of the bank, just cross the rd.
> This crèche has been there for many years, although Spanish I think there will be many foreign infants. Just think, your baby will be speaking Spanish within a few short months and English at home, what a wonderful opportunity for your son.
> Sorry, don' t know about the fees but this crèche has been there at least 20 years so won't be too expensive by Spanish standards. Regards Rob


Spanish in the Guadaría and English at home is a great mix if you are in Spain. The only advice I can give is to visit several and then spend time in each one before choosing. Actual quality varies a lot and is not immediately obvious, spending an hour in the classroom with the teacher and talking to the owner is the best measure. In my experience all the good guadarías will tell you that they are full when you first call, but, they will ask you to come and visit first so they get to know you... space 'may' then be found.

We have moved Spain to UK and back to Spain again in the last two years and have found this to be the norm in the recommended nurseries in both countries.


----------

